# Awning Won't Close



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Last couple of times I used the awning I had a terrible time getting to close. the uprights do not line up with the supports and so I can not snap it shut. I have before been able to grab the arm as my wife is letting it close and pull it over enough to get it to line up but this morning I was trying to get it done in the rain and between a slippery rear ladder and a frog that refused to move where I was trying to grab I could not get it to line up so I could snap the awning arms shut. I finally just wrapped a bungie cord around it and hoped it did not flop open as I was driving. Is there any way to get it aligned? thanks for the help.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Lmbevard said:


> Last couple of times I used the awning I had a terrible time getting to close. the uprights do not line up with the supports and so I can not snap it shut. I have before been able to grab the arm as my wife is letting it close and pull it over enough to get it to line up but this morning I was trying to get it done in the rain and between a slippery rear ladder and a frog that refused to move where I was trying to grab I could not get it to line up so I could snap the awning arms shut. I finally just wrapped a bungie cord around it and hoped it did not flop open as I was driving. Is there any way to get it aligned? thanks for the help.


this has happened to me with my last trailer, and since the last awning is the same that is on my Outback, this fix should work for you too... Pull the awning all the way out, and then you should be able to slide the awning roller from left to right to get the arms to line up properly. You may need to do this a few times to get it just right. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

folsom_five said:


> Last couple of times I used the awning I had a terrible time getting to close. the uprights do not line up with the supports and so I can not snap it shut. I have before been able to grab the arm as my wife is letting it close and pull it over enough to get it to line up but this morning I was trying to get it done in the rain and between a slippery rear ladder and a frog that refused to move where I was trying to grab I could not get it to line up so I could snap the awning arms shut. I finally just wrapped a bungie cord around it and hoped it did not flop open as I was driving. Is there any way to get it aligned? thanks for the help.


this has happened to me with my last trailer, and since the last awning is the same that is on my Outback, this fix should work for you too... Pull the awning all the way out, and then you should be able to slide the awning roller from left to right to get the arms to line up properly. You may need to do this a few times to get it just right. 
Hope that helps.
[/quote]
Thanks I'll try that today after preaching, cutting grass, shopping.... Just got back from 2 weeks at bible camp. I was wondering if it was something to do at the top or at the bottom.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Good luck on your fix, we have not had a problem with our awning but we do use bunji cords around the rails when traveling just as a precaution.

Bob


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Mine are bent. They got that way from a high wind when I was away from the trailer. In order to get them to line up now, I roll the awning up, then disconnect the bottom of the upright posts where they connect to the trailer with a thumb latch. Then I push the post around until it lines up.

I think I need to add bungies or velcro straps to ensure it doesn't unroll during travel though.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ours has the same problem! Previous owners said it just came that way and they dealt with it. Well, it drives Mike crazy and he's tried and tried to fix it, but still won't lock on one side the right way..


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I have had the same problem (mine was self inflicted as I had attached a clothes line to the awning got it out of whack) and had to take time to realign the vinyl in the tube.
Try this:

With the awning closed, see which end has the awning material corkscrewing towards the center. This will indicate which way the material needs to slide in the tube/camper mounting track (opposite of spiral).
Open up the awning and slide the awning material slightly opposite of the spiral.
Try closing the awning again.
If the alignment of the track is still off, open it up and try some more adjustments in the same direction. If you end up not getting enough adjustment on the tube, slightly slide the awning material in the camper mounted track (same direction as the spiral).
Keep opening and closing and you should be able to get it spot on.
By the way, the awning material should end up even on the end when it is on square.

Also, once you get it right, take a Sharpie marker and make some witness marks on each end of the tube where the vinyl meets and at the camper side as well. You will be able to put it back right easier the next time.

bbwb


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

bbwb said:


> I have had the same problem (mine was self inflicted as I had attached a clothes line to the awning got it out of whack) and had to take time to realign the vinyl in the tube.
> Try this:
> 
> With the awning closed, see which end has the awning material corkscrewing towards the center. This will indicate which way the material needs to slide in the tube/camper mounting track (opposite of spiral).
> ...


Our awning tube got bowed after too much water pooled on the top as a result of not having it tipped adequately. So when it rolls up the fabric tends to shift, causing it not to line up properly.

We did exaclty the same thing as bbwb and have no problems getting the arms to line up and click into place. My marking it with the sharpie, you can eye ball it before you roll it up.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> Last couple of times I used the awning I had a terrible time getting to close. the uprights do not line up with the supports and so I can not snap it shut. I have before been able to grab the arm as my wife is letting it close and pull it over enough to get it to line up but this morning I was trying to get it done in the rain and between a slippery rear ladder and a frog that refused to move where I was trying to grab I could not get it to line up so I could snap the awning arms shut. I finally just wrapped a bungie cord around it and hoped it did not flop open as I was driving. Is there any way to get it aligned? thanks for the help.


this has happened to me with my last trailer, and since the last awning is the same that is on my Outback, this fix should work for you too... Pull the awning all the way out, and then you should be able to slide the awning roller from left to right to get the arms to line up properly. You may need to do this a few times to get it just right. 
Hope that helps.
[/quote]
Thanks I'll try that today after preaching, cutting grass, shopping.... Just got back from 2 weeks at bible camp. I was wondering if it was something to do at the top or at the bottom.
[/quote]
Finally got around to working on the awning last week at camp. Had it out but had to close it because we had to squeeze 2 more campers in and didn't want it taken off when the guy next to me was backing in. He got it close, so close I couldn't put the awning back up. Unrolled it and started yanking the end on the roller over. It didn't move much but did get it over about 1/2", which was enough that when I closed it, it lauched like it should have. Thanks everyone.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

MIne does that. It has a spiral. I will have to try that.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Went out today and followed the directions and it worked. Took me twice to get it straight but now the cork screw look is gone and the arms actually lay flat to the camper with out me beating on them. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Went out today and followed the directions and it worked. Took me twice to get it straight but now the cork screw look is gone and the arms actually lay flat to the camper with out me beating on them. Thanks for the tip.


I have to say thanks to everyone for the tips. Glad I could pass what I learned on to someone else.


----------

